# Standard poodle vs smooth collie



## nycas21 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hello all.
Did some research between the 2 breeds.
Smooth collie have less hair maintenance then standard poodles but shed seasonally or more thru the year overall.

Both are same height or weight.
Both are great with children.
Anything else I'm missing.
Family friend is looking for a pet companion good with other dogs good watchdog and good temperament easy to train and great with children. Mid energy drive.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Did you end up getting a standard poodle?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Both can be great family dogs, but they have their own challenges as puppies. Collies have to be taught not to herd the kids. The ones I have known have been heel-nippers. The poodles I’ve had have put multiple holes in young kids clothes (and mine too!) those sharp teeth, plus a jumpy playful dog = holes in many shirts.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If you want a low maintance poodle trim we can tell you what to do... keep it short. So.. I guess that means poodles win.

I'm not sure of the exact percentage, but I would guess that 1% of the poodle parents here keep their dogs in the grandiose continental trim that you see on TV. The rest of us pick a trim to match our level of lazy. 

Trust us, if you want poodle with the "easy button" on grooming and maintenance then we can tell you what to do.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

A standard poodle is a better watchdog. They guarded the kings of France- - so...
A poodle is more barky than collie, and more likely to bite than a collie. I have had a standard poodle and a border collie and I would not have trust the border collie to defend me very well. 

A poodle needs to be combed out more often than you think. Just keep it at a length that is easy enough for you. Keep the hair behind the ears trimmed short because it will mat, just like any long haired dog. 

I would also be careful of the line a collie is from. Obviously, your friend doesn't want from a puppy mill, but even show dogs can be duds. Collies have been crossed with borzoi to change the shape of the head and eyes, the personality may not be "collie".


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Michigan Gal said:


> A standard poodle is a better watchdog. They guarded the kings of France- - so...
> A poodle is more barky than collie, and more likely to bite than a collie. I have had a standard poodle and a border collie and I would not have trust the border collie to defend me very well.
> 
> A poodle needs to be combed out more often than you think. Just keep it at a length that is easy enough for you. Keep the hair behind the ears trimmed short because it will mat, just like any long haired dog.
> ...


I had a Smooth Collie decades ago they shed Alot.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

My long haired border collie, Tass (rip) didnt shed nearly as much as my labrador does.

Ime collies need more input than poodles. My miniature poodle will often play by himself where as Tass always wanted us to play with her.

Both are wonderful.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Someone I knew who had Rough and Smooth Collies, told me that the Rough needed more brushing (obvi) but that the smooth shed more (or at least left more fur in the environment). 
The Smooth are not common where I am, but I did meet two that were training as assistance dogs. They were certainly very trainable. My experience was that they are more vocal than poodles (standard at least), both are equally quite active, and they are both somewhat mouthy but in different ways.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to own a smooth collie awhile back and I will tell you….they need a job. I kept him until I couldn’t (he was too rough with my Yorkie at the time trying to herd her, and knew he could flip her over with his nose so he ended going to my FIL). He shedded like crazy.
You know that movie Lassie and how he always talked and whined at Timmy? Yeah that was my dog. Always whining. When I talked to breeders at a AKC show almost all had them debarked. They are very vocal.

He was a very well bred dog and his sire was a AKC GCh out of Az. I can’t remember his breeders name though I used to have a magazine with his sire and breeders info. It’s been so long. My experience is that they are nothing like mini poodles 🤪. 

He did get better with age and was a good dog (so sweet and that nose was just adorable) but the restlessness never really went away. Always paced. He was horrible in the house…was just not content. They really need a farm job so they can herd and do what they are meant to do.


I’ve never owned a Standard so I can’t give advice there but I love my mini’s.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I've heard smooth collies are really nice dogs and they do seem similar to poodles in many respects. Collies tend to bark a lot and though spoos can as well, I think collies are more well known for barking. A collie should be a very good alert barker, though a poodle may have more guardian tendencies. I think both are really nice when well bred. They seem to attract similar people. I know @dogsavvy has both poodles and a collie.

Some of the responses here are geared more toward border collies than smooth collies. Smooth collies are much more pet friendly.


----------

